# This video is crazy



## jorrow (Apr 6, 2009)

I never thought a turtle would consider a live pigeon as a source of food, and the way the turtle does it would make you think he has did it many of times before. Can anyone tell what type of turtle it is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ako31Qwss


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 6, 2009)

It's most likely a South American toad head, Mesoclemmys gibba.  

Danny


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 6, 2009)

That was incredible. I expected to see a turtle eating a carcass, not actually catching a bird.


Evan


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2009)

All I can say is those turtles must be pretty darned hungry.

Y


----------



## jorrow (Apr 6, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> It's most likely a South American toad head, Mesoclemmys gibba.
> 
> Danny



Danny is this typical behavior for that species of turtle???


----------



## Itort (Apr 6, 2009)

I once saw a nature show of African helmeted turtles catching and eating ringneck doves when they visited the waterhole. This was not one turtle but the entire population of the waterhole. The impression I got was that it is common behaviour for these turtles.


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 6, 2009)

Like Larry, I've seen the Helmeted turtles is Africa catching and eating doves. This is the first time I've seen this with any South American side-neck. After seeing this I would say that they probably do the same thing as the Helmeted turtles. As in going after birds during the dry season, when water levels are at their lowest.

Danny


----------



## Candy (Apr 6, 2009)

O.K. someone let me know next time that somethings going to be killed before they put a video up. I'm the kind of person who switches channels on Animal Planet right before it's going to show something like that. That was gross (sorry). I know it's nature, but don't want to actually see it.  Candy


----------



## jorrow (Apr 7, 2009)

Candy said:


> O.K. someone let me know next time that somethings going to be killed before they put a video up. I'm the kind of person who switches channels on Animal Planet right before it's going to show something like that. That was gross (sorry). I know it's nature, but don't want to actually see it.  Candy



Ok, no problem.... And please do not take offense but do you eat meat? Does dale not eat worms, slugs, or snails?


----------



## Candy (Apr 7, 2009)

Jorrow, don't think I got mad at you or the video because I didn't I just wish I would have been able to switch the channel before the turtle got to the bird. When Dale goes outside in the warm weather he will get worms or snails I'm sure because I know that's how nature works as for in his tank no I do not give him that. I did give him Elk meat because he wasn't eating the cat food. I know double standard and all.  Candy


----------



## jorrow (Apr 7, 2009)

Did he like the Elk ???


----------



## Candy (Apr 7, 2009)

He did like it actually he seemed to love it. I have it in the freezer now because I had to buy a pound of it. I actually fed some of it to my dogs. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 7, 2009)

I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eat a park rat but when youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re hungry anything goes. Cool video!


----------

